# talonavicular and calcaneocuboid arthrodesis CPT??



## Mary Baierl (Jan 23, 2012)

We are at a loss. 28705 is talonavicular, calcaneocuboid AND talocalcaneal, so that is more than what our doctor is doing? These are not midtarsal but tarsal bones so I feel uncomfortable coding 28740, besides, can you code 28740 twice? Wouldn't you then code 28730 for multiple? Is there anyone out there who could help? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jdemar (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes I use *28730* for midtarsal or tarsometatarsal=*more than one joint *being fused or 28735 if they fuse more than one with an osteotomy.       For one midtarsal or tarsometatarsal alone then use 28740 (single joint).


----------

